# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 05/2010



## PCGH_Marco (1. April 2010)

Hallo,

hiermit starte ich den Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 05/2010*. Diese "PC Games   Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab *7. April* am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten   bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure   Meinung zur *PC Games Hardware 05/2010* in diesen Thread und wählt in der   Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Eine spezielle Umfrage stellen wir ab 7. April online. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und   Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Umfrage zum aktuellen Heft

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Ich 15 (1. April 2010)

Wie immer eine schöne Ausgabe(kurz überflogen). Muss mir gleich mal das neue Retro Video anschauen.


----------



## AndreasBuchs (1. April 2010)

Echt gute Ausgabe, viele Informationen die erstmal aufgenommen werden wollen.

Da ich erst seit Kurzem Win7 habe, wollte ich gleich die auf der DVD enthaltene Software PCMARK Vantage Basic installieren. Allerdings funktioniert das Besorgen des Registration-Keys einfach nicht. Egal was für eine Barcode-Variante eingegeben wird (mit Zusatzziffer oder ohne), man bekommt immer die Ausschrift "Page requested with incorrect parameters". Könnte sich bitte ein Moderator darum kümmern?!? Ich hoffe nicht, dass es erst funktioniert, wenn die Ausgabe im Handel ist - damit wären ja dann die Abonnenten benachteiligt. Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe, und natürlich für die tolle Ausgabe 5/2010...


----------



## Dirksen (1. April 2010)

schöne ausgabe meiner meinung fehlten beim tasta test aber einige (g11/15/19....)
PS:das war schon meine 4te pcgh und die prämie ist immer noch nicht da 
wo bleibt die?


----------



## SeaR169 (1. April 2010)

Hab die neue PCGH auch mal überflogen scheint aber wieder sehr gut zu sein


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2010)

"Windows 7 optimal nutzen" Das ist was für unseren amdintel!


----------



## Jami (1. April 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> schöne ausgabe meiner meinung fehlten beim tasta test aber einige (g11/15/19....)
> PS:das war schon meine 4te pcgh und die prämie ist immer noch nicht da
> wo bleibt die?


Das kann je nach Zahlungsart variieren, die Rechnung lag ja warscheinlich erst dem 1. Heft bei. Ich musste auch solange warten.


----------



## Dirksen (1. April 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Das kann je nach Zahlungsart variieren, die Rechnung lag ja warscheinlich erst dem 1. Heft bei. Ich musste auch solange warten.


wie viel jahre denn?


----------



## xeonsys (1. April 2010)

wo ist das cover?

und was steht alls vorschau auf heft 6/2010  gibt es wieder eine premium?

mfg xeonsys


----------



## nulchking (1. April 2010)

Womit soll ich den Vantage überhaupt anmelden???
Was für ein Code wird benötigt?
Echt tolle beschreibung, steht nur das ne Online Regi notwendig ist ...


----------



## markus_mack (1. April 2010)

Ich kann den vantage auch nicht aktivieren

Es kommt immer "Incorrect authorization code."

Egal was ich eingeb - hat jemand ne Lösung???


----------



## markus_mack (1. April 2010)

AndreasBuchs schrieb:


> Echt gute Ausgabe, viele Informationen die erstmal aufgenommen werden wollen.
> 
> Da ich erst seit Kurzem Win7 habe, wollte ich gleich die auf der DVD enthaltene Software PCMARK Vantage Basic installieren. Allerdings funktioniert das Besorgen des Registration-Keys einfach nicht. Egal was für eine Barcode-Variante eingegeben wird (mit Zusatzziffer oder ohne), man bekommt immer die Ausschrift "Page requested with incorrect parameters". Könnte sich bitte ein Moderator darum kümmern?!? Ich hoffe nicht, dass es erst funktioniert, wenn die Ausgabe im Handel ist - damit wären ja dann die Abonnenten benachteiligt. Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe, und natürlich für die tolle Ausgabe 5/2010...



Ich habs jetzt endlich geschafft nen Key zu bekommen - habe alles vom Strichcode eingegeben - also auch die 05 am ende.

Danach kam der Key per Mail!!!


----------



## The_Final (1. April 2010)

Bei mir kam die Ausgabe ebenfalls heute an - von wegen "3-4 Tage früher".  Sie ist noch nicht ganz ausgelesen, aber die Tests des GF100 und des Gulftown sowie die Artikel über Win7 und 80+ Gold-Netzteile und der Lüftervergleich waren sehr interessant. Vor allem dem fleißen GF100-Review-Team muss ich nochmal Lob aussprechen: was ihr in der kurzen Zeit geleistet habt, ist einfach hervorragend.


----------



## meppusch (2. April 2010)

So, erst mal zum Heft: 
- der Lüfter-Artikel hat mich sehr interessiert und genauso sehr enttäuscht, kein richtiges Fazit und auch nicht übersichtlich, sollte dass ein Wissensartikel sein? Suche eine sehr leisen Gehäuselüfter um das Gehäuse gut zu Belüften.
- sonst waren diesmal nicht meine aktuellen Themen vertreten.

Zum Abo: auch viertes Heft erhalten, hatte Einzugsermächtigung gegeben und habe auch noch keine Prämie erhalten

Gruß Jens


----------



## Tonne (2. April 2010)

nulchking schrieb:


> Womit soll ich den Vantage überhaupt anmelden???
> Was für ein Code wird benötigt?
> Echt tolle beschreibung, steht nur das ne Online Regi notwendig ist ...



hab das selbe prob, wo ist der bonuscode bzw, der link für die anmeldeseite??

im gesamten heft keinerlei beitrag von mit oder über Vatage gefunden!!!!

würde es gerne freischalten, bitte um hilfe.


----------



## th_fn_styles (2. April 2010)

markus_mack schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt endlich geschafft nen Key zu bekommen - habe alles vom Strichcode eingegeben - also auch die 05 am ende.
> 
> Danach kam der Key per Mail!!!


 
Wie lautet denn der Link? Würde das nämlich auch gern aktivieren.


----------



## markus_mack (2. April 2010)

Der link lautet: https://store.futuremark.com/shop/requestkey_pcmarkv_pcgameshardware.jsp

Und dann halt alles eingeben was er verlangt - also Strichcode vom Heft (komplett) und e-mail sowie den capcha code


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2010)

meppusch schrieb:


> So, erst mal zum Heft:
> - der Lüfter-Artikel hat mich sehr interessiert und genauso sehr enttäuscht, kein richtiges Fazit und auch nicht übersichtlich, sollte dass ein Wissensartikel sein? Suche eine sehr leisen Gehäuselüfter um das Gehäuse gut zu Belüften.



Zudem hätte ich auch noch zwei Fragen:
1. Der Scythe Slipstream wird positiv bei den Empfehlungen erwähnt, noch mal beim Technikvergleich mit dem S-Flex im Text und schlussendlich beim @0,2 Sone Vergleich. Bei den Messergebnissen liegt er in Sachen Leistung/Sone aber eher im Mittelfeld und ausgerechnet der S-Flex (der außer dem Kommentar zum großen Antrieb -d.h. eines Nachteils- gar nicht erwähnt wird) liegt mit 18,4 K Vorsprung in Führung. (vor dem Cooltek @0,7 Sone!)
Ich würde da irgendwie andere Empfehlungen erwarten.
2. Der Slipstream ist zudem der einzige empfohlene Lüfter, der überhaupt getestet wurde 

Dritte Frage, anderer Artikel:
Ihr sagt, das Lian-Li PC-X1000 hat einen "herausnehmbaren Mainboardschlitten". Ich hab auf der Cebit dreißig Kreis um das Ding gedreht, weil ich schon sehr lange nach einem hohem Gehäuse mit geringer Bautiefe und Mainboardschlitten suche, war mir aber sehr sicher, dass das Ding (wie alle neueren Lian Li) doch eine feste Rückwand hat. Meint ihr vielleicht ein herausnehmbares Mainboardtray?

Vierte Frage, nochmal anderer Artikel:
Beim Mainboardvergleich erwähnt ihr mehrmals die besseren OC-Möglichkeiten der teueren Platinen, aber entweder bin ich blind oder ihr habt kein einziges Testergebniss dazu abgedruckt 
Gleicher Artikel, anderes Thema -nämlich "Sätze, die unfreiwillig unterhaltsam werden, wenn sie an der falschen Stelle landen":
"Wie es sich mit vier Radeon HD 5850 schlägt, verrät der Kasten " *umblättern auf nächste Seite* " auf der nächsten Seite. "   

P.S.:
Nein, ich hab die Infrastrukturrubrik nicht aufm Kieker, ich hatte nur wenig Interesse an den meisten anderen Artikeln und Furby+Gulftown waren mir beim ersten Durchblättern zu lang


----------



## magic 007 (2. April 2010)

Insgesammt eine gelungene Ausgabe, doch beim Lüfter-test fehlten mir die wertungen für jeden einzelnen lüfter!
Oder habt ihr dei etwa gar nicht getestet?


----------



## Mr.Pink (2. April 2010)

Hallo,
wegen Pc Mark Vantage.
Bei mir hat es geholfen den Browser Cache zu leeren ud meine E-Mail Adresse
klein zu schreiben. Sonst so wie oben beschrieben.
MFG


----------



## nulchking (2. April 2010)

Ah danke mit dem Link hat es geklappt.

Gestern habe ich so um 01.00 Uhr angefangen zu lesen und war bis ungefähr 5.00 damit beschäftigt 
Der Test der Fermi Karten hat mir sehr gut gefallen, aber ich empfande es an manchen Stellen schwer zu verstehen wenn da 6-7 Fremdwörter hintereinander kamen. Aber ansonsten echt schön und gute arbeit.
Und das restliche Heft ist meiner Meinung nach ohne Umstände so perfekt


----------



## nfsgame (2. April 2010)

Ich finds schade das kein Cebit-Resümeé im klassischen Sinne dabei ist .


----------



## Bestia (2. April 2010)

*PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 05/2010 ab 7.4. im Handel - Vorschau auf die Themen*

Interessant, wird so oder so gekauft.


----------



## zockblock (2. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 05/2010 ab 7.4. im Handel - Vorschau auf die Themen*

dito.


----------



## SXFreak (2. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 05/2010 ab 7.4. im Handel - Vorschau auf die Themen*

" PC Marc Vantage Basic" 

wußte gar nicht, das es jetzt eine speziell auf PCGH-Redakteure zugeschnittene Version gibt.

Heft ist gekauft


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (2. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 05/2010 ab 7.4. im Handel - Vorschau auf die Themen*

dvd unintertressant,heft wird geholt.ich überlege mir mal ein abo


----------



## Freestyler808 (2. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 05/2010 ab 7.4. im Handel - Vorschau auf die Themen*

das heft liegt seit gestern bei mir
super dass man es soviel früher bekommt

TOP PCGH


----------



## The_Freak (2. April 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 05/2010 ab 7.4. im Handel - Vorschau auf die Themen*



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> das heft liegt seit gestern bei mir
> super dass man es soviel früher bekommt
> 
> TOP PCGH




Sieht bei mir genauso aus, hammer service für Abonennten 

Der Test ist geil zu Fermi, schade nur das fermi (noch) nicht im Leistungsindex mit drinne war   Ansonsten wie immer gutes Heft und vor allem die Beilage von PC Mark Vantage Basic


----------



## Tamio (2. April 2010)

Ich bin ja auf den Win 7 bericht gespannt im momentanen Zustand finde ich Win7 jetzt nicht so toll  Bin auch noch nicht dazu gekommen Google zu Quälen für Verbesserungen.


----------



## BikeRider (2. April 2010)

Wenn das Heft in den Läden steht, werd ich es mir kaufen, denke ich mal.


----------



## Freeak (2. April 2010)

Ich Kaufs mir auch erst am 7ten. Ich habe ein mag im Abo, ein 2tes muss nicht sein.


----------



## BikeRider (2. April 2010)

Ich mag keine Abo's. Och kauf mir das Heft immer beim ausgiebigen Shopping und schaue dann das erste mal beim Kaffee trinken rein.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Für die Ausgabe gibts einen .
Das Retro Video Format ist auch nicht so schlecht wie ich befürchtet hatte, auch wenn das mit Henner wohl nicht getoppt werden kann.

Aber PCGH_Marc ist ein alter Lügner, in der letzten Ausgabe wollte er sich noch eine HD 5870 kaufen, und jetzt steckt immer noch seine GTX 280 im Rechner.


----------



## Raeven (2. April 2010)

Will ich , Kauf ich !!!   
Nur das ewige warten


----------



## Mr.Pink (2. April 2010)

Hallo nochmal,
 "Als Bonus befindet sich auf der Heft-DVD die Vollversion der  Wintools.net 8.1 Ultimate Edition"
Wo befindet sich den die Serial oder gibt es einen Link wie bei Pc Mark Vantage??
MFG


----------



## Overclocker06 (2. April 2010)

*Lüfter-Special - Vorschau auf PCGH 05/2010*

Ich hätte an dem Artikel allerdings schon was zu bemängeln.

Mir fehlt für die Lüfter die Angabe der maximalen Umdrehungen.


----------



## Infernalracing (2. April 2010)

Kritik:
Das Highlight einer jeden PCGH DVD war bis jetzt ja immer der PCGH - Rückblick aber was Ihr daraus jetzt gemacht habt, ist ja unter Aller Sau!! (Henner Schröder, Holt Ihn zurück!)


----------



## Arkogei (2. April 2010)

Ist der Test zu der MSI HD 5870 Lightning denn jetzt drin ?


----------



## Elzoco (2. April 2010)

Ja, es ist etwas über die Lightning drin.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. April 2010)

Warum muss in Windows 7 eigentlich immer so viel "optimiert" werden?


----------



## Alexxx-86 (2. April 2010)

Ist das ein Fehler oder gewollt (1 April) ?
auf dem Cover HD 5870/5970

Im Heft aber 5870/5850 drin sind.


----------



## X Broster (2. April 2010)

Zum Lüftertest:
Die Vergleichstabellen sind für den Leser wenig aussagekräftig, da man heute jeden Lüfter per Lüftersteuerung oder direkt im BIOS automatisch anpassen kann. Auf der anderen Tabelle ist jedem klar ersichtlich welcher Lüfter an besten kühlt, nur für welchen Preis(Lautstärke, Strom)? 
Im Idle sollte ein Fan leise sein(<800RPM), unter Last kühlen was das Zeug hält. Diesen Abgleich vermisse ich. 


Der Praxistst Kerne und Cache gratis war sehr informativ(als 720er Besitzer war für mich nichts neues enthalten) und der Weg zum Selbsttest gut erklärt. Seltsamerweise habt ihr am Anfang alle AMD-CPUs aufgelistet, später aber keinen Bezug daruaf genommen. Sprich bei welchem hat die Freischaltung funktioniert, wie Hoch lag eure interne Erfolgsquote, welche Probleme könnten später auftreten?

Darüber hinaus waren sehr informative Artikel Die Zukunft der Netzteile, der 80+ Gold test(wobei wieder große Apple mit kleineren verglichen werden siehe 600 und 1000Watt, obwohl die Hersteller durchaus in den jeweiligen Leistungsregion ein Modell anbieten), zudem gefiel mir der Gulftown-Test und die sehr detaillierte Praxis des C1E-Problems. 

Weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## hot6boy (2. April 2010)

zitat pc games hardware : weshalb es nicht verwundert, dass schon rund 50 Prozent der Besucher unserer Webseite mit dem Vista-Nachfolger unterwegs sind
....................

woher wisst ihr das ?


----------



## Arkogei (2. April 2010)

Elzoco schrieb:


> Ja, es ist etwas über die Lightning drin.



Und was ist über die Lightning drin ? Ein Test, oder nur ne kurze News ?


----------



## speedstar (2. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Für die Ausgabe gibts einen .
> Das Retro Video Format ist auch nicht so schlecht wie ich befürchtet hatte, auch wenn das mit Henner wohl nicht getoppt werden kann.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen! Ist halt ein schweres Erbe, was Henner hinterlassen hat. Ihr solltet ihn nicht kopieren, sondern etwas eigenständiges machen, was ihr bereits durch das neue Format umsetzt. Ich persönlich fande es garnicht ma so schlecht. Ein paar mehr Kommentare von Marco Albert und insgesamt noch eine Prise mehr Zynismus und das Format ist


----------



## ile (3. April 2010)

80-Plus-Gold-Netzteiltest! Habe ich mich sehr drauf gefreut und wurde nicht enttäuscht (Nebenbei: Das Aufmacherbild ist echt saugeil!!! )

 Artikel über C1E-Modus: Da habt ihr doch echt wieder was Interessantes gefunden, das sonst nicht angesprochen wird - Gut!

 Guter Gulftown-Test!

 120Hz-LCDs

 Viel zu viel aus der Rubrik "Mobile", also das habt ihr diesmal wirklich völlig übertrieben, das muss man echt mal sagen

 Bzgl. S. 85: Ihr müsst nicht bei jedem Netzteiltest den gleichen Kasten über 80-Plus abdrucken, den Platz kann man sinnvoller verwenden.

 Von den angeblich wenigeren Weißflächen aufgrund des neuen Heftformats sehe ich nichts, ich finde da ist diesmal sehr viel Weiß drin.

 Bzgl. Gehäusetest: Sorry, aber da muss ich echt mal schimpfen: Es wurde bei keinem Gehäuse erwähnt, ob ein Staubschutz vorhanden ist oder nicht, hey: Das ist eigentlich Pflicht! Ein Gehäusetest und keine Silbe über Staubschutz, das kanns echt nicht sein! 

 Auf den Lüftertest habe ich mich eigentlich sehr gefreut, aber dann kam die große Ernüchterung: Das ist doch kein richtiger Test! Wo ist denn bitte eine Tabelle, die auch Auskunft über Laufgeräusch, Drehzahlen, etc. gibt, wie man es gewohnt ist? Und: Von wegen "Was leisten Lüfter bei gleicher Lautheit" - Ich dachte schon, ihr nehmt den Wunsch der Community ernst und testet die Kühlleistung bei gleicher Lautheit bei allen Lüftern, Fehlanzeige! Nur im Fließtext ist das mit ein paar Lüftern grob erwähnt - echt enttäuschend! 


Fazit: Durchaus einige interessante Themen, wobei leider ein paar (Lüftertest, Gehäusetest) schlampig und unzureichend umgesetzt wurden, zudem ein viel zu deutlicher Schwerpunkt auf der Rubrik "Mobile"; das aktuelle Heft demnach "durchwachsen", es gab definitiv schon bessere PCGHs.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. April 2010)

*@ mixxed_up*

Wollte kaufen ungleich hat gekauft 

Die HD5870 Lightning war leider nicht ansatzweise so gut wie damals die GTX275 Lightning (Lautheit und OC), ergo wird die nicht gekauft. Bleibt die Frage: HD5870 mit MK-13 und VRM-R4 oder GTX480 mit MK-13. Die Geforce ist zwar schneller, aber der Stromverbrauch


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. April 2010)

hot6boy schrieb:


> zitat pc games hardware : weshalb es nicht verwundert, dass schon rund 50 Prozent der Besucher unserer Webseite mit dem Vista-Nachfolger unterwegs sind
> ....................
> 
> woher wisst ihr das ?


 
Dafür gibts ein kleines Plug in, das der Webseite sagt, mit welchem Betriebssystem und welchem Browser der User gerade die Webseite besucht.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Geforce ist zwar schneller, aber der Stromverbrauch


 
Ich kenne jetzt keinen echten Gamer, der sich um Dinge wie Stromverbrauch Gedanken macht. 
Für den zählt Leistung und ein wenig das Budget, sonst aber nichts.

Mir als Beispiel ist die GTX 480 schlicht zu teuer, für das, was sie leistet. Da ich aber Physx gut finde (Kantenglättung brauche ich ja nicht, sehe ich eh nicht ), bevorzuge ich eine Karte, die Physx kann und da ist für mich derzeit nur die GTX 470 interessant.
Daher würde mich z.B. ein Vergleich GTX 470 mit der vorherigen Generation interessieren, vorallem, was die Lautstärke angeht (wie gesagt, Stromverbrauch.... Wayne.. ).
Die Benchmarks an sich waren ja schon sehr interessant


----------



## Ich 15 (3. April 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Viel zu viel aus der Rubrik "Mobile", also das habt ihr diesmal wirklich völlig übertrieben, das muss man echt mal sagen
> 
> Auf den Lüftertest habe ich mich eigentlich sehr gefreut, aber dann kam die große Ernüchterung: Das ist doch kein richtiger Test! Wo ist denn bitte eine Tabelle, die auch Auskunft über Laufgeräusch, Drehzahlen, etc. gibt, wie man es gewohnt ist? Und: Von wegen "Was leisten Lüfter bei gleicher Lautheit" - Ich dachte schon, ihr nehmt den Wunsch der Community ernst und testet die Kühlleistung bei gleicher Lautheit bei allen Lüftern, Fehlanzeige! Nur im Fließtext ist das mit ein paar Lüftern grob erwähnt - echt enttäuschend!


Bei diesen beiden Punkten muss ich dir völlig zustimmen. Wer sich über Notebooks informieren möchte tut dies auf Seiten wie notebookjournal.

Auf dem Lüfterrest habe ich mich sehr gefreut, da ich noch den sehr gelungenen aus der alten Extended in Erinnerung hatte. Leider musste ich feststellen das es wie oben schon geschrien hier keine Wartungskästchen gibt.(so viel zu extended für alle)


----------



## X Broster (3. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ mixxed_up*
> Bleibt die Frage: HD5870 mit MK-13 und VRM-R4 oder GTX480 mit MK-13. Die Geforce ist zwar schneller, aber der Stromverbrauch


Es sei gesagt: Nach euren zig MK-13 Tests hab ich mir den Kühler gekauft. Allerdings nimmt er satte fünf Slots ein. Ich besitze aber nur sechs, wobei TV Karte und Sound noch Platz finden müssen.

Er ist nur für Leute mit wenig PCI(e) Karten. Das hätte erwähnt werden müssen.


----------



## Aradisa (3. April 2010)

Die Aktuelle Ausgabe ist wieder mal gelungen.
Aber ein bisschen Kritik muß sein.
In dem Lüftertest ist bei den 120mm Lüftern,der Slip Stream eure Kaufempfehlung,obwohl er die CPU 5,2 °C schlechter kühlt als z.b. der Noctua.Hier finde ich das der Preis ein zu großes Testkriterium ist. MeinFazit: Der Noctua und der Thermalright bieten das beste Silent/Leistung Ergebnis.

Und im Grafikkarten Test,hätte ich mir als weiteren Kandidaten die Powercooler HD 5870 PCS+ gewünscht,die in einigen Tests schon sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. April 2010)

Arkogei schrieb:


> Ist der Test zu der MSI HD 5870 Lightning denn  jetzt drin ?



Sie ist im Grafikkartentest dabei, ja. Zwar enttäuscht sie mit ihrer hohen Lautstärke unter Last, auf das einzigartige Platinen- und Kühldesign gehen wir aber auf einer ganzen Seite (Schaubild) ein. 



Aradisa schrieb:


> Und im Grafikkarten Test,hätte ich mir als weiteren Kandidaten die Powercooler HD 5870 PCS+ gewünscht,die in einigen Tests schon sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.



Die Karte kam leider nicht rechtzeitig für den Test an, aber nun ist sie da und vermutlich im kommenden Heft enthalten. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

Ihr schriebt dass ihr in der nächsten Ausgabe die Hexa Core Topmodelle gegeneinander antreten lasst. Habt ihr den Phenom II X6 denn bis zur nächsten Ausgabe? Ist das fest eingeplant, oder eher so wie bei Fermi, wo in jeder Ausgabe der Test angekündigt wurde? Testet ihr die Gesamte Leo Plattform inklusive 890FX Chipsatz?


----------



## Gast20141127 (4. April 2010)

hot6boy schrieb:


> zitat pc games hardware : weshalb es nicht verwundert, dass schon rund 50 Prozent der Besucher unserer Webseite mit dem Vista-Nachfolger unterwegs sind
> ....................
> 
> woher wisst ihr das ?


Jeder halbwegs vernünftige Webseiten-Counter liest dir heutzutage Daten wie 
Betriebssystem, Browser, installierte Plugins, Auflösung, usw aus.
Beispiel

@Topic.
Netzteiltest dürfte interessant werden.
Wird am Do gekauft. Bei uns in Ö dauerts ja meist 1-2 Tage länger bis das Heft im Laden ist.


> *PC Games Hardware 05/2010**: Die DVD*
> PC Marc Vantage Basic,


Presst man jetzt schon Redakteure auf DVD ? Und gibt es von ihm auch eine Pro-Version?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. April 2010)

Nein, von Marc gibt's keine Pro-Version. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## ThePlayer (4. April 2010)

Die Leserwahl kam mir etwas spanisch vor, Be Quiet bei Luftkühlung auf Platz 2 und Coolermaster bei Wasserkühlung.

Aber sonst sehr unterhaltsame Ausgabe.


----------



## Freakless08 (4. April 2010)

Frage an die Heftbesitzer:
Ist ein Test der ZBOX (HD-ID11) von Zotac mit dabei?

Das wurde nämlich letzt in den News angekündigt.


----------



## Thunderstom (4. April 2010)

Wurde denn die 890GX mainboards in diesem Heft getestet?
Weil fermi interessiert mich nicht so brennend


----------



## mixxed_up (4. April 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nein, von Marc gibt's keine Pro-Version.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




Krieg ich biiiittteeee eine Antwort auf meine Fragen?


----------



## euMelBeumel (4. April 2010)

Wieder mal gelungen die Ausgabe, was mir allerdings etwas unangenehm auf stößt, dass der "Mobile-Teil" immer größer wird, denke da gibt es interessanteres. Klar es muss mit rein, aber diesmal fand ich wars schon zu viel.


----------



## ile (4. April 2010)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Die Aktuelle Ausgabe ist wieder mal gelungen.
> Aber ein bisschen Kritik muß sein.
> In dem Lüftertest ist bei den 120mm Lüftern,der Slip Stream eure Kaufempfehlung,obwohl er die CPU 5,2 °C schlechter kühlt als z.b. der Noctua.Hier finde ich das der Preis ein zu großes Testkriterium ist. MeinFazit: Der Noctua und der Thermalright bieten das beste Silent/Leistung Ergebnis.


 
Nee, also da muss ich ne Lanze für PCGH brechen: Die SlipStream-Modelle gehören zu den besten auf dem Markt, du darfst nicht vergessen, dass der getestete Lüfter nur 800 U/min hat, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass beim SlpiStream der Motordurchmesser so klein ist, kühlen die Splipstreams aber besser als andere Modelle bei gleicher Lautheit.


----------



## Taitan (4. April 2010)

langsam nimmt der Mobileteil echt überhand! 

Der Fermi Test war echt spannend zu lesen. Gulftown ist auch gut lesbar. Aber der Lüftertest und der Vergleich der "günstigen" Mainboards mit den "OC-Platinen" sind unterdurchschnittlich. 

Zudem ist die Tabelle "Was bekomme ich für mein Geld?" sehr verwirrend: Z.b: 161-200 Euro Kauftipp: Rampage II Gene. Das RIIGENE hat weder 2x Lan, noch 2x USB 3.0 und auch kein  2x Sata3


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Krieg ich biiiittteeee eine Antwort auf meine Fragen?


 
Du bist nicht der einzige, der wartet, also.. zieh eine Nummer.


----------



## kmf (5. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ mixxed_up*
> 
> Wollte kaufen ungleich hat gekauft
> 
> Die HD5870 Lightning war leider nicht ansatzweise so gut wie damals die GTX275 Lightning (Lautheit und OC), ergo wird die nicht gekauft. Bleibt die Frage: HD5870 mit MK-13 und VRM-R4 oder GTX480 mit MK-13. Die Geforce ist zwar schneller, aber der Stromverbrauch


Ach komm, Strom kommt doch aus der Dose. 
Mein 280er SLi ist auch nicht gerade sparsam, trotz 1,06V. 

Aber egal, nach der herben Kritik wird die zukünftige Generation bestimmt noch gezähmt, wo es möglich ist. Es heißt halt abwarten. Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch eine Ultra mit Vollausbau aus selektierten Chips. Bis jetzt sind ja nur Chips aus Risk-Wafer am Markt.

Mir würden ja jetzt schon 2 470er für mein neues SLi-Sys reichen. Aber im Moment bin ich ja noch ganz gut gerüstet. Ich warte noch 2..3 Monate.

Zum aktuellen Heft: Viel zu wenig Furby. 
Aber ich verstehe: Im Nacken sitzender Redaktionsschluss - wegen Ostern sogar 1 Tag früher - oder habt ihr den der Druckerei abgeknabbst? - dann auch noch kaputte Karte , trotz durchgeschafftem Wochenende war womöglich nicht mehr drin.


----------



## Deathman (5. April 2010)

Kann es sein, das es ein AMD Athlon II X4 640 nicht erhältlich ist,
wie er im Einkaufsführer benannt wird?

Ich finde z.B. auf HoH nur den 630 mit 2,8GHz, oder wurde
der 640 auf den 630 von AMD umbenannt?


----------



## Alriin (5. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die HD5870 Lightning war leider nicht ansatzweise so gut wie damals die GTX275 Lightning (Lautheit und OC), ergo wird die nicht gekauft.



Mach mich nicht fertig... ich hab mir die bestellt!


----------



## Jiminey (5. April 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Bzgl. Gehäusetest: Sorry, aber da muss ich echt mal schimpfen: Es wurde bei keinem Gehäuse erwähnt, ob ein Staubschutz vorhanden ist oder nicht, hey: Das ist eigentlich Pflicht! Ein Gehäusetest und keine Silbe über Staubschutz, das kanns echt nicht sein!


 

Bin hier ganz der gleichen Meinung wie ile. Habe mich eigentlich sehr auf den Test gefreut da ich mich nach einem Gehäuse umschaue das auch unter dem netzteil nen Staubfilter hat der einfach zu reinigen ist ohne das NT auszubauen oder das Gehäuse umzudrehen. Aber gleich gar nichts von Staubfiltern zu bringen ist echt schlecht.

Habe noch nen kleinen Fehler  auf Seite 100 soll wohl Kristoffer Keipp heißen anstatt Kritstoffer Keipp oder ist das die Strafe für die vergessenen Staubfilter?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. April 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> langsam nimmt der Mobileteil echt  überhand!



Im kommenden Heft wird's bereits weniger.



kmf schrieb:


> Zum aktuellen Heft: Viel zu wenig Furby.
> Aber ich verstehe: Im Nacken sitzender Redaktionsschluss - wegen Ostern sogar 1 Tag früher - oder habt ihr den der Druckerei abgeknabbst? - dann auch noch kaputte Karte , trotz durchgeschafftem Wochenende war womöglich nicht mehr drin.



Wir haben bis zur letzten Minute an dem Heft-Artikel gesessen, dann zückte die Druckerei jedoch das Pistölchen ... Wegen diverser Komplikationen und unserem Hang zur Perfektion des Gedruckten  war beim besten Willen nicht mehr drin als die 13 prallen Seiten. Dito online: Da feilten wir auch bis kurz vor 0 Uhr. Aber sei unbesorgt, bereits die 06/2010 wird einen Furby-Praxisartikel und Tests erster Retail-Karten enthalten. 

Was die anderen Fragen angeht: Die betroffenen Kollegen werden sich spätestens morgen äußern. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Freakless08 (5. April 2010)

kmf schrieb:
			
		

> Zum aktuellen Heft: Viel zu wenig Furby.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. April 2010)

X Broster schrieb:
			
		

> Er ist nur für Leute mit wenig PCI(e) Karten. Das hätte erwähnt werden müssen.


Steht doch im Fließtext und in der Tabelle.





			
				X Broster schrieb:
			
		

> Nach euren zig MK-13 Tests hab ich mir den Kühler gekauft.


Ich kenne nur einen von uns  Den Print, welcher auch online gezeigt wurde.


			
				mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Testet ihr die Gesamte Leo Plattform inklusive 890FX Chipsatz?


Leo = Phenom II + Cypress + 890FX. Die letzten beiden haben wir schon getestet, in Kombination tut sich da nichts. Allerdings nutzen wir für die CPU-Tests ohnehin eine HD5870 und den Thuban packen wir wohl auf ein 890FX.


----------



## herethic (5. April 2010)

Ich hab vor mir Heute einen neuen Lüfter zu kaufen,hab allerdings den Lüftertest nicht gelesen,da ich die Zeitschrift noch nicht habe.

Ist der Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC immer noch die beste Wahl?

Will ihn  mit einem Megahalem nutzen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. April 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> "Windows 7 optimal nutzen" Das ist was für unseren amdintel!



You made my day  


Btw, das Heft an sich ist Super, schöne Ausgabe. 

Allerdings, mal ganz ehrlich, das Retro-Video ist fürn Popo  
Zu dritt verfliegt die gesamte Stimmung, kaum mehr Lustig. Entweder ihr führt das wie vorher durch (nur halt mit einem anderen Sprecher) oder ihr lässt es sein. Denn Krampfhaft probieren die Videos fortführen ist nicht so toll


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. April 2010)

Die Artikel höhren sich nicht übel an, werde mir die Zeitung gleich morgen kaufen gehen. Werde die Zeitung auf jeden fall verschlingen.


----------



## Daniel_M (7. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> inklusive 890FX Chipsatz?




Dürfen wir noch nicht sagen, aber bei neuen Mainboard-Chips sind wir doch immer ganz fix, oder? 




Thunderstom schrieb:


> Wurde denn die 890GX mainboards in diesem Heft getestet?
> Weil fermi interessiert mich nicht so brennend



Ein 890GX-Board ist drin - die übrigen Testmuster kamen leider nicht rechtzeitig.


----------



## Wincenty (7. April 2010)

Also ich finde die Retro gelungen, zwar ncith in dem Sinne, dass Sie es geschafft haben Henner zu ersetzen, sondern die verzweifelten Versuche Witz einzubauen und dazwischen immer diese Totenstille
Ihr könnt ruhig es dabei so belassen nur bitte ohne diesen Effekt wie bei alten Filmen, ich finde der stört zu sehr


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. April 2010)

Arkogei schrieb:


> Ist der Test zu der MSI HD 5870 Lightning denn jetzt drin ?



Ja, auf Seite 31


----------



## Megael (7. April 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Btw, das Heft an sich ist Super, schöne Ausgabe.
> 
> Allerdings, mal ganz ehrlich, das Retro-Video ist fürn Popo
> Zu dritt verfliegt die gesamte Stimmung, kaum mehr Lustig. Entweder ihr führt das wie vorher durch (nur halt mit einem anderen Sprecher) oder ihr lässt es sein. Denn Krampfhaft probieren die Videos fortführen ist nicht so toll



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Das Heft ist gut geworden.

Und auch der Kritik am Retro-Video kann ich zustimmen. Falls versucht wurde es lustig zu machen, dann eher weniger, die "Darsteller" sitzen da, als hätten sie angst oder Lampenfieber oder so und wirken ein wenig verschüchtert. 
Sollte es aber ein Seriöser Rückblick sein, dann hat auch das nicht wirklich geklapt. Es wäre sinnvoller sich für eine Variante zu entscheiden und die auch durchzuziehen (wenn nicht anders schickt henner ne alte PCGH zu, kommentieren kann er auch von Hamburg aus 

lg


----------



## xeonsys (7. April 2010)

habe heute die pcgh gekauft und werde mir nach dem test den ich gelesen habe die HD5858 toxic 1GB versin bestellen.

ps warum ist die 2GB version nicht im test drin?

mfg xeonsys
*
*


----------



## Dragonguarder (7. April 2010)

xeonsys schrieb:


> habe heute die pcgh gekauft und werde mir nach dem test den ich gelesen habe die HD5858 toxic 1GB versin bestellen.
> 
> ps warum ist die 2GB version nicht im test drin?
> 
> mfg xeonsys



Weil diese wahrscheinlich nicht rechtzeitig geliefert wurde...mal wieder^^


----------



## _Snaker_ (7. April 2010)

LED Lauflicht...DAS ist mal ne echt geile Sache, diesmal wird die Premium gekauft


----------



## ich558 (7. April 2010)

Habe sie heute gekauft wobei ich gar nicht wusste, dass sie heute erst erschienen ist =P
Viele interessante Artikel wie Fermi und 980x.
Frage an PCGH: Im Anschiedsvideo von Henner wird am Schluss eine iPhone App vorgestellt. Ab wann wird denn diese veröffentlicht?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. April 2010)

xeonsys schrieb:


> habe heute die pcgh gekauft und werde mir nach dem test den ich gelesen habe die HD5858 toxic 1GB versin bestellen.
> 
> ps warum ist die 2GB version nicht im test drin?
> 
> mfg xeonsys



Wir eben erst heute die erste 2G-Karte reinbekommen – und das ist eine Eye 6. Weitere treibe ich gerade fürs Folge-Heft ein. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## X Broster (7. April 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur einen von uns  Den Print, welcher auch online gezeigt wurde.


Eine Kurze Frage zum MK-13:
"Rutscht" der Kühler bei euch auch auf der WLP trotz fest angezogener Schrauben(auf 5870 bezogen)? 
Bei mir ist es jedenfalls der Fall.


----------



## Spaiki (7. April 2010)

Wieder eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe. Hab sie schon fast komplett durch gelesen (hab sie schon seit Donnerstag) und finde sie echt Klasse. 

Könnte glatt alle 14 Tage erscheinen, bei gleichem Umfang nartürlich . 

Achja und schön das der Mobilteil was schrumpft, lieber bissel mehr zu Mini-PCs und deren Hardware machen (schon nen Test geplant zum Gigabyte H55N Mini-ITX Board?) - deshalb freu ich mich auch umso mehr auf eurer Sonderheft zu diesem Thema.

Gruß Spaiki


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. April 2010)

*@ X Broster*

Du meinst, die Schrauben haben leichtes Spiel, da die Bohrungen einen größeren Umfang haben?


----------



## Rookie7 (7. April 2010)

Was ich ein bisschen unfair nVidia gegenüber finde ist, dass dort die Radeon HD5970 gegen die GTX 480 angetreten ist, wobei man beachten muss, dass die eine eine Dual-GPU-Karte ist und die andere eine Single-GPU-Karte. und die GTX 470 ist Leistungstechnisch mehr der Konkurrent der Radeon HD5850, die passender gewesen wäre wie ich finde, leider habe ich die Ausgabe noch nicht, denke aber, dass sie wie immer meine Ansprüche übertreffen wird 

Weiter so!!!


----------



## Menthe (7. April 2010)

Ich find die Ausgabe wieder mal Klasse. Nur Schade das Henner nicht mehr da ist für die Rückblick Videos, mir fehlt sein Humor irgendwie.


----------



## kmf (8. April 2010)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> LED Lauflicht...DAS ist mal ne echt geile Sache, diesmal wird die Premium gekauft


 Diesmal?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (8. April 2010)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> LED Lauflicht...DAS ist mal ne echt geile Sache, diesmal wird die Premium gekauft



Das nächste Premium kommt erst mit PCGH 06/2010, ab 05. Mai am Kiosk.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. April 2010)

Rookie7 schrieb:


> Was ich ein bisschen unfair nVidia gegenüber finde ist, dass dort die Radeon HD5970 gegen die GTX 480 angetreten ist,…


"Dort"? Wo denn?


----------



## Rookie7 (8. April 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> "Dort"? Wo denn?



Nun, auf der Titelseite steht ganz dick und fett: GeForce GTX 470/480 vs. Radeon HD 5870/5970. Daraus schließe ich, dass die GTX 470 der Konkurrent der Radeon HD 5870 ist und die GTX 480 der Radeon HD 5970. Das ist aber in gewisser Weise unfair nVidia gegenüber, da die HD 5970 nunmal eine Dual-GPU ist und die GTX 480 eben nicht. Ich weiß zwar leider immer noch nicht genau wie der Vergleichstest aussieht, aber es wird so dargestellt, als wäre die GTX 480 der Konkurrent der HD 5970, wobei dieser eigentlich noch kommen müsse. Leistungstechnisch ist, wie schon gesagt, die GTX 480 der Konkurrent der HD 5870 und die GTX 470 der HD 5850. der Konkurrent der HD 5970 kommt noch. Das ist das was ich "bemängele", da dort ein, auf der Titelseite, unfairer Vergleich gemacht wird.


----------



## BiberM (8. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch gieriger Leser der PCGH, aber eine Sache ist mir in den letzten Ausgaben immer mehr aufgefallen und in dieser ganz besonders:

Das Niveau der Sprache - vor allem beim Cover - ähnelt immer mehr dem der Bild-Zeitung. Es werden starke Buzz-words  benutzt als Blickfänger. Diesen Trend geht die CHIP (und andere Klatschblätter wie die PCWelt und ähnliche) leider auch schon  etwas länger als ihr, nur dass dort auch die Artikel selbst es nicht  mehr herausreissen können. Um mal ein paar Beispiele der aktuellen PCGH zu  nennen: 
    1. "Windows 7: schneller,  effizienter, komfortabler (Profi-Guide...)": Was verbirgt sich hinter  dem Artikel? Auflistung der Funktionen von einem Tool, dessen Name mir  gerade nicht gegenwärtig ist. Was hat das bitte mit "Profi"-Wissen zu  tun? Wenn ich bei Artikeln schon "Profi" lese, ist das für mich schon  ein Grund, den Artikel nicht weiter zu lesen. Das Tool richtet sich  vielleicht an Power-User, aber dass der Inhalt jetzt "Profi-Wissen"  entsprechen würde, kann ich nicht bestätigen. 


    2. I7 980X-Artikel:  "Performance-Probleme mit AMD-CPUs gelöst" Das klingt irgendwie nach  bahnbrechenden Errungenschaften bei einem Riesen-Bug von AMD. Ist es  aber so nicht. Hätte man im Titel nicht einfach das "gelöst" weglassen  können? Hätte für mich sofort seriöser geklungen. So klingt es aber nach  einem typischen CHIP- oder PCWelt Artikel. Wobei ich aber sagen muss,  dass der Artikel selbst echt gut ist. Nur der Titel stört mich bisschen


    3. Optimizer Tools: Es ist in  Fachkreisen hinlänglich bekannt, dass solche "Optimierer" in den  falschen Händen mehr Schaden anrichten als sie Nutzen bringen (Ich denke  da nur an den Artikel von Mark Russinovich - Schlangenöl für den  Speicher). Und scheinbar wollt ihr ja mit eurer Zeitschrift auch die  erreichen, die nicht so tief in der Materie drin sind. Könntet ihr diese Tools daher bitte etwas kritischer betrachten und nicht nur auf die tollen Funktionen hinweisen?





Um es mal zusammen zu fassen, was  ich mir persönlich wünschen würde, wären weniger starke Worte und  Buzz-words auf dem Cover und den Titeln. Die Artikel sind meistens gut  (mal abgesehen von den Optimizer-Tools etc.). Ich hab nur in letzter Zeit manchmal das Gefühl, dass ich statt der PCGH eine CHIP oder so in den Händen halte, wenn ich mir das Cover durchlese.


Lob gibt es aber unter anderen für den C1E Artikel an sich (zum Titel siehe oben). Der ist echt gut gelungen.

So genug kritisiert.
Gruß,
BiberM


----------



## magic 007 (8. April 2010)

@ biber:
die pcgh möchte doch auch neue kunden bekommen, deswegen MUSS sie auf der Titelseite Themen so anpreisen dass sei interresannt klingen.
Natürlich geht das dann etwas auf kosten der seriösität.


----------



## BiberM (8. April 2010)

@magic_007: Klar, das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber die Titel passen dann nicht mehr ganz zu der Seriosität der Artikel. Wenn man die Zeitschrift wegen der Titel kauft und dann in den Artikeln nur noch Bahnhof versteht, dann kauft man die Zeitung genau einmal.
Außerdem habe ich ja auch garnichts dagegen, dass man die Artikel anpreist. Es ist nur die Frage wie. Gerade bei dem C1E Artikel, wenn man da das "gelöst" weglässt, ist es meiner Meinung nach immernoch gut angepriesen, aber trotzdem noch seriös. Ähnliches auch mit den "Win 7 Profi-Tricks". Da ich den Artikel aber gerade nicht mehr im Kopf habe, kann ich da jetzt keinen Vorschlag machen. Was ich bei dem Artikel erwartet hatte, waren irgendwelche Enduser-Einstellungen für Win7. Aber genau das war es eben nicht. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur schon zu sehr diese Buzzword-Sprache gewöhnt und diesmal war wirklich "Profi-Tools" gemeint. Dann wäre es nur schön, wenn man da nicht unbedingt die Buzzwords benutzt, die von den anderen Klatschblättern immer wieder fälschlicherweise benutzt werden.

Ist jetzt halt meine Meinung. Klar ist es schwierig und ein ziemlicher Spagat. Wollte auch nur mal meine Meinung dazu sagen, weil es mir in diesem Heft besonders aufgefallen ist. Die Artikel sind - meiner Meinung nach - gut geschrieben. Ab und an könnten mal ein paar mehr Details zu "Technologien" drinstehen, wie zum Beispiel bei den Lüftern zu den verschiedenen Lager-/Motor-techniken (so eine kleine Spalte am Rand oder so). Mich stören wie gesagt nur die Titel auf dem Cover (und die Optimizer Tools, aber das ist wohl nur eine persönliche Abneigung dagegen).

Gruß,
BiberM


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. April 2010)

Hier muss ich mal widersprechen:
"Plus: Performance-Probleme mit AMD-CPUs" wäre ohne weiteren Zusatz absolut keine Alternative. Denn diese sind bekannt, bieten dem Leser also keinen Mehrwert. Erst dadurch, dass wir eine Lösung anbieten, stellt der Artikel einen Mehrwert dar und kann zum Kauf anreizen.


----------



## BiberM (8. April 2010)

Hallo Carsten,

das stimmt, aber der Artikel beschreibt auch nur, dass es diese Probleme gibt, zeigt dies anhand von Messungen und rät dann, das C1E abzuschalten. Wirklich "gelöst" sind diese dadurch ja dann auch nicht.
Ich will den Artikel nicht schlecht reden, denn er ist wirklich gut. Nur die Überschrift passt nicht so ganz dazu. Wie wäre es denn statt dessen mit "Performance-Verbesserungen für AMD-CPUs"?

Gruß,
BiberM


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2010)

Also, das Rückblick-Video ist nicht wirklich der Hit, kommt eher so rüber, als wenn 3 Redakteure ihre Zeitschrift durchblättern und bisl darüber scherzen. Kommt nicht wirklich wie ein - für Zuschauer - gemachtes Video rüber, bis auf ein paar gute Momente.
Diese "Filmstreifen" um das Heft alt wirken zu lassen, solltet ihr wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen.

Ich hab das Heft zwar durch, aber mal eher so überflogen.

Nur eins: Den Win7-Artikel mit den Zusatzprogrammen fand ich eher unnütz, "irgendwelche" Progs will ich auch nicht auf die Platte schmeißen.

Beim Übertakten der Mobil-GPUs fehlt auch eine Möglichkeit die Spannung zu erhöhen, bzw. ob dieseÄnderungen von Nibitor o.ä. auch übernommen  (abgesehen vom Takt) nach dem flashen.


----------



## beatmaster1 (8. April 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Nur eins: Den Win7-Artikel mit den Zusatzprogrammen fand ich eher unnütz, "irgendwelche" Progs will ich auch nicht auf die Platte schmeißen.



Wieso denn unütze Programme ?

Wieviele von euch ahben den nLite oder vLite schon einmal benutzt ?
Und das sind halt die Nachfolger dieser Tools.

Grundsätzlich richten die Tools sich natürlich an User, welche ihre Win7 DVD personalisieren wollen.

Und genau das ist ja der Nutzen von nLite und vLite auch.

Gruß beatmaster


----------



## Kreisverkehr (8. April 2010)

beatmaster1 schrieb:


> Wieso denn unütze Programme ?
> [...]
> Grundsätzlich richten die Tools sich natürlich an User, welche ihre Win7 DVD personalisieren wollen.
> 
> ...



Gut, ich muss mich korrigieren: Der Artikel ist nicht unnütz, der Eindruck täuschte.

Nur der Akkuspartip "Wenn sie Aero nachträglich installiert haben, dann wieder deaktivieren" (anderer Artikel, ab S. 122).
Beim Beispielnotebook hab ich die verbaute Art von Speicher vermisst: Wars GDDR3 oder GDDR5 bei der 5850 und würde das etwas ändern? Man würde sich halt das manuelle suchen sparen, so denn ich es nicht überlesen haben sollte.


----------



## Alriin (9. April 2010)

*+* Geforce GTX 470 und 480 im Test
*+* Radeon HD 5800 deluxe
*+* Gulftown im Test
Anmerkung: die synthetischen Benchmarks Truecrypt, Paint.net & Co sagen mir nicht viel.
Verbesserungsvorschlag: 3DMark06 (bei Grafikkarten & Prozessoren) bzw. SuperPi (bei Prozessoren) wären toll!
*+* Kerne und Cache gratis (AMD-CPUs freischalten)
Anmerkung: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei den Phenom II X3-Prozessoren der Takt nicht umsonst so niedrig ist... dabei dürfte es sich meistens um "minderwertige" CPUs mit mehr als bescheidenem Taktpotential handeln. Die Erfahrungen von Stephan und mir bestätigen dies. Während die stärkeren Modelle der Phenom II X2-Reihe über enormes Taktpotential verfügen und auch das Freischalten von zusätzlichen Kernen oft kein Problem darstellt. 
*+* Gut gekühlt in den Sommer
Anmerkung: auch wenn mich das Thema zur Zeit (noch) nicht interessiert, ist es für mich immer ein Highlight. Im Fall der Fälle weiß ich dann gegen welche Lüfter ich meine Alten austauschen werde.

*+*/*-* High-End gegen Günstig
Anmerkung: auch wenn ich auf Mainboard-Tests stehe... hier wurden definitiv zu wenige davon getestet. Ich will mehr davon! 

*-* --- Nichts vom PCGHX HWbot Team! 
Anmerkung: ein paar Weltrekorde, der Sprung von Member Hollywood in die Top 100, ein interessanter Wettkampf mit einigen tollen Resultaten im neuen Benchmark MaxxMem (_Platz 6 von unserem Member onkel-bill_),... getan hat sich definitiv was!
Verbesserungsvorschlag: MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHR VOM PCGHX-Team! *g* Eine klitze kleine Seite ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt?!?


Fazit: Durch Stephan hat die PCGH für mich weiter an Qualität gewonnen. Seine Beiträge sprechen uns Overclocker natürlich ganz besonders an.


----------



## maxkno (9. April 2010)

Mainboardtest AMD

Da wird das Gigabyte im Text mit USB 3 angegeben, in der Auflistung dann wieder ohne und ganz unten in der Tabelle wird dann für ein vorhandene, nichtvorhandene doch vorhandene  USB3 Schnittstelle Werte gemessen.

Aber das mit Logik bei den Test ist schon besser geworden . 

Ansonsten ganz ok das Heft. 
Nur das mit den Diensten....kaut eigentlich jede Zeitschrift irgendwann durch und bringt meistens eher Probleme mit sich. Ob ein Dienst mehr oder weniger wirklich so viel bringt -heutzutage?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> *+* Gulftown im Test
> Anmerkung: die synthetischen Benchmarks Truecrypt, Paint.net & Co sagen mir nicht viel.
> Verbesserungsvorschlag: 3DMark06 (bei Grafikkarten & Prozessoren) bzw. SuperPi (bei Prozessoren) wären toll!



Im Gegensatz zu Super-Pi und 3D Mark bieten Benchmarks wie Truecrypt, Paint.net und x264 HD in der Praxis relevante Werte. Warum? Weil das produktiv nutzbare Programme sind; einen Film zu rendern ist realitätsnäher als aus Spaß mal eben Primzahlen zu berechnen. Wenn wir 3D Mark & Co. heranziehen, dann nur optional. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Alriin (9. April 2010)

Wenn man wie ich in seinem Leben noch nie einen Film gerendert hat und dies definitiv auch nie machen wird, trotzdem wertlos. 
SuperPi hingegen sagt mir persönlich weit mehr. Und ja... ich lasse den recht häufig zum Spaß durchlaufen. 

Und ein SuperPi-Run dauert nur ein paar Sekunden...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2010)

SuperPI kann man als Benchmark doch eh vergessen.
Das ist echt praxisfern, ferner geht ja gar nicht. 

Ich muss die Mainbaordgeschichte günstig gegen teuer auch kritisieren.
Eine an sich tolle Idee, aber ihr habt mir zu lange von ach so tollen High End brettern geredet, wie das Maximus 3 Extreme oder das EVGA Classified.
So faszinierend diese Boards auch sein mögen, nicht mal 1% der User kaufen sich ein derartiges Board.


----------



## ile (9. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> *-* --- Nichts vom PCGHX HWbot Team!
> Anmerkung: ein paar Weltrekorde, der Sprung von Member Hollywood in die Top 100, ein interessanter Wettkampf mit einigen tollen Resultaten im neuen Benchmark MaxxMem (_Platz 6 von unserem Member onkel-bill_),... getan hat sich definitiv was!
> Verbesserungsvorschlag: MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHR VOM PCGHX-Team!



 Nee, also da hab ich ne andere Meinung. PCGHX HWbot hat in der PCGH-Print nichts zu suchen, den Platz im Heft kann man viel sinnvoller verwenden. Für so was gibt es das Internet


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

Bevor das neue Design da war gabs ne Doppelseite wo über HWBOT,TB's,Blog's etc. berichtet wurde.Halt alles aus den Communitiy.


----------



## ile (9. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Bevor das neue Design da war gabs ne Doppelseite wo über HWBOT,TB's,Blog's etc. berichtet wurde.Halt alles aus den Communitiy.



Ja, und ich finde es gut, dass das jetzt nicht mehr drin ist, denn ich kann es im Internet genauso lesen, dafür muss der kostbare Platz in der Print nicht hergeschenkt werden.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (9. April 2010)

Habe es endlich geschafft erst das Heft zu lesen und dann was drüber zu sagen,  
gab es in den letzten Monaten schon mal mehr Inhalt oder liegt es am neuen Format ?

Auf jeden Fall Seher gut, besonders der Lüfter Vergleich habe nur des wegen 2 neue bestehlt,aber dar hat mir einer gefehlt der Enermax Cluster den ich persönlich Seher gut finde und auch einen habe ! Gab es einen Grund oder vergessen ?


----------



## herethic (9. April 2010)

Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> aber dar hat mir einer gefehlt der Enermax Cluster den ich persönlich Seher gut finde und auch einen habe ! Gab es einen Grund oder vergessen ?


Er ist weiß und PCGH will keine Konkurenz für den weißen Silent Wing zeigen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. April 2010)

Frage....

Im Gulftown Test steht in dem GTA 4 Diagramm das ihr Version 1.0.5.0 genutzt habt ...
Mir ist nur 1.0.4.0 bekannt.
Habt ihr einen "beta" Patch oder so was bekommen oder war das ein Fehler?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. April 2010)

Das ist ein Fehler. Es wurde schlicht die aktuelle Steam-Version genutzt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. April 2010)

Hmja. Die aktuelle Patchversion trägt eine 5 im Namen, daher rührt die (fehlerhafte) Angabe.



Alriin schrieb:


> Wenn man wie ich in seinem Leben noch nie einen  Film gerendert hat und dies definitiv auch nie machen wird, trotzdem  wertlos.
> SuperPi hingegen sagt mir persönlich weit mehr. Und ja... ich lasse den  recht häufig zum Spaß durchlaufen.
> 
> Und ein SuperPi-Run dauert nur ein paar Sekunden...



Dann fang an, praxisnahe Tests als Leistungsindikator zu nutzen.  Super-Pi ist nicht mal multithreaded ... und zudem arg Intel-freundlich.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Alriin (10. April 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Super-Pi ist nicht mal multithreaded ... *und zudem arg Intel-freundlich*.



 Endlich traut es sich einer zu sagen! 

Das muss ich ab sofort als Zitat in meine Sig einbinden. *g*

P.S.: Mich hätte nur die reine Power pro Kern im direkten Vergleich 975 vs 980X auf einer Platform mit gleichen Settings interessiert. Da ich den 975er nicht habe, kann ich das also nicht machen. Und mich als Bencher interessieren Praxisnahe Dinger auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Endlich traut es sich einer zu sagen!
> 
> Das muss ich ab sofort als Zitat in meine Sig einbinden. *g*



Nun ja, es ist eben so, dass die Intel-Prozessoren den Code deutlich schneller durch die Pipe jagen als jegliche AMD-CPU. Eine Diskussion dazu gibt's u. a. hier: 3DCenter Forum - Intel - Ist SuperPI Intel-optimiert?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. April 2010)

*@ Alriin*

Frag Stephan, der hat den "Gulfi" sicher durch SuperPI geprügelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. April 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Nun ja, es ist eben so, dass die Intel-Prozessoren den Code deutlich schneller durch die Pipe jagen als jegliche AMD-CPU. Eine Diskussion dazu gibt's u. a. hier: 3DCenter Forum - Intel - Ist SuperPI Intel-optimiert?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Das ist mir aufgefallen als ich den Q9450 mit dem Phenom 2 940 verglichen habe (hatte beide gleichzeitig) und in allen Benchmarks war der AMD schneller. Nur nicht in Super PI, da war der Intel 20% schneller als der AMD und das hat mich doch etwas verwundert.

Stellt sich also für mich die Frage, wieso gibts den Super PI überhaupt?
Bei HWbot ist er ja auch drinne (und dort dominieren logischer Weise Intel CPUs).


----------



## Alriin (11. April 2010)

@quantenslipstream

Als ich vor einiger Zeit behauptet habe, dass es so ist, wollten mich die Intel-Fanboys steinigen. 

Mittlerweile ist SuperPi aber so beliebt, dass er aus dem Bot nicht mehr wegzudenken ist.
Als AMD-User muss man sich damit abfinden oder  - wie ich - ab und zu "fremd gehen". 
In die Systeme von mir, meinen Bekannten und Verwandten kommt aber trotzdem kein Intel. *g*


----------



## herethic (11. April 2010)

Wie kann es eigentlich sein,das die Gtx 470 eine höhrere Leistungsaufnahme als die Gtx 285 hat,wenn sie doch 1.In 40nn gefertigt wurde,2.GDDR 5 Speicher hat und 3.Nur 5-10% schneller ist?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. April 2010)

1) hat die Fertigung nicht zwingend etwas mit der Leistungsaufnahme zu tun, 2) der GDDR5-Speicher macht nur einen kleinen Anteil aus und 3) ist die GTX470 nicht nur 10-15% schneller.


----------



## ile (12. April 2010)

Nur mal so ne Anmerkung: Auch in dem zu dieser Ausgabe gehörenden Quickpoll (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...re-05-2010-haben-euch-besonders-gefallen.html) gehören die Artikel aus der Rubrik "Mobile" zu den 6 am wenigsten interessanten Artikeln und dies ist bei fast allen Ausgaben der Fall. Aufwachen! Das Feedback der Leser ist doch eindeutig: Diese Rubrik ist langweilig! 

Sicher haben Notebooktests und derartiges seine Daseinsberechtigung, aber dafür braucht es doch keine eigene Rubrik: Mobile Grafikkarten passen wunderbar in die Rubrik "Grafikkarten", mobile Prozessoren in die Rubrik "Prozessoren" und Notebooks allgemein können auch dort getestet werden, wo ihr die Komplett-PCs unterbringt, die haben schließlich auch keine eigene Rubrik (wäre natürlich auch Blödsinn), ein Notebook ist schließlich auch eine Art Komplett-PC.


----------



## Midgard (12. April 2010)

Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich das WINTOOLS.NET Programm aktiviere?
Wo finde ich den Key?


----------



## kmf (12. April 2010)

Midgard schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich das WINTOOLS.NET Programm aktiviere?
> Wo finde ich den Key?


Restriere das Teil, dann kriegst eine E-Mail. Den Link darin anklicken, dann gibst den Key.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. April 2010)

Rookie7 schrieb:


> Nun, auf der Titelseite steht ganz dick und fett: GeForce GTX 470/480 vs. Radeon HD 5870/5970. Daraus schließe ich, dass die GTX 470 der Konkurrent der Radeon HD 5870 ist und die GTX 480 der Radeon HD 5970. Das ist aber in gewisser Weise unfair nVidia gegenüber, da die HD 5970 nunmal eine Dual-GPU ist und die GTX 480 eben nicht. Ich weiß zwar leider immer noch nicht genau wie der Vergleichstest aussieht, aber es wird so dargestellt, als wäre die GTX 480 der Konkurrent der HD 5970, wobei dieser eigentlich noch kommen müsse. Leistungstechnisch ist, wie schon gesagt, die GTX 480 der Konkurrent der HD 5870 und die GTX 470 der HD 5850. der Konkurrent der HD 5970 kommt noch. Das ist das was ich "bemängele", da dort ein, auf der Titelseite, unfairer Vergleich gemacht wird.


Ok, wenn du vom Titel sprichst…



BiberM schrieb:


> Wirklich "gelöst" sind diese dadurch ja dann auch nicht. […]Wie wäre es denn statt dessen mit "Performance-Verbesserungen für AMD-CPUs"?


Hallo BiberM,
Naja, das Performance-Problem ist schon gelöst – leider auf Kosten eines anderen CPU-Merkmals. Eine Lösung, wie (nicht nur!) du sie gern hättest, dürfte wohl nicht mit der aktuellen Hardware-Generation möglich sein. "Performance-Verbesserungen" ist zwar zutreffend, aber doch sehr ungenau. Das könnte genausogut Speicher-Latenzen, Kernfreischaltung oder Übertakten allgemein betreffen.


----------



## Midgard (14. April 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Restriere das Teil, dann kriegst eine E-Mail. Den Link darin anklicken, dann gibst den Key.



Also irgendwie ist mir das zu hoch.
Ich habe 3Wahlmöglichkeiten, RegCode erwerben>komm ich auf eine Seite die 49euro von mir haben will.
Hilfe> nur ne Legende wie alles funzt
Weiter> startet das Programm als Test Version.

Wie registrier ich das?


----------



## kmf (14. April 2010)

Midgard schrieb:


> Also irgendwie ist mir das zu hoch.
> Ich habe 3Wahlmöglichkeiten, RegCode erwerben>komm ich auf eine Seite die 49euro von mir haben will.
> Hilfe> nur ne Legende wie alles funzt
> Weiter> startet das Programm als Test Version.
> ...


Ich hab das Teil gar nicht installiert. Irgendwo auf der DVD war die Möglichkeit sich zu registrieren. Jetzt nagel mich aber nicht fest. Es könnte sein, dass ich das mit der DVD aus dem PC Magazin verwechsele. Dort war das Tool auch drauf. 
Ich schick dir heut abend den Key per PN zu. Brauch den eh nicht. Sitz jetzt im Büro und hab von hier keinen Zugriff auf meine privaten E-Mails.

/edit Machmal ist es ganz hilfreich, auch das Bonusmaterial zu durchstöbern.  
(siehe Seite 2 den Beitrag von Chris.)

Registrier-Link


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. April 2010)

Midgard schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand verraten wie ich das WINTOOLS.NET Programm aktiviere?
> Wo finde ich den Key?


Auf der DVD ist eine Readme-Datei im selben Ordner wie Wintools.net. Darin ist unter anderem der Link zur Registrierung vermerkt.


----------



## kmf (15. April 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Auf der DVD ist eine Readme-Datei im selben Ordner wie Wintools.net. Darin ist unter anderem der Link zur Registrierung vermerkt.


Quasar, ich hab mir's noch mal angeguckt. Die Konkurrenz hat's bissel einfacher gelöst. Dort wo man installen kann, ist auch gleich der Link zum Registrieren. Auf unserer DVD ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. April 2010)

Wo soll ich das PCMark Vantage registrieren? Nach der Installation bekomme ich nur die Möglichkeit ein Trialkey zu bekommen und nicht mehr


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. April 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Quasar, ich hab mir's noch mal angeguckt. Die Konkurrenz hat's bissel einfacher gelöst. Dort wo man installen kann, ist auch gleich der Link zum Registrieren. Auf unserer DVD ist das nicht der Fall.


Ob wir das integrieren können hängt immer davon ab, wann genau wir diesen Registrierungslink bekommen. Ist die DVD dann schon im Presswerk oder gar das Heft gedruckt, können wir auch nicht mehr viel tun.  Wir versuchen in solchen Fällen Bonuscodes (wie beim PCMV auch) zu nutzen.



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Wo soll ich das PCMark Vantage registrieren? Nach der Installation bekomme ich nur die Möglichkeit ein Trialkey zu bekommen und nicht mehr


Bitte sehr: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...aktivieren-sie-den-pc-mark-vantage-basic.html
(Hätte aber auch in der readme im selben Ordner des PCMV gestanden – die Datei heisst ja schließlich nicht DONTreadme.txt


----------



## MiDaS (16. April 2010)

Bin seit ewigen Zeiten ein treuer PCGH Leser.
Und diese Ausgabe ist euch wirklich sehr gut gelungen.
Der Netzteil-Test ist Klasse. Echt goldig...
Bei den Gehäuse-Test habe ich auch sehr die Angabe vermisst, ob Staubfilter vorhanden sind. 
Das war früher besser. Das finde ich ein wichtiges Kaufkriterium und sollte enthalten sein.


----------



## kmf (17. April 2010)

^^ Staubfilter sind zwar echt gut, aber doch nicht das, was ich in der aktuellen Print vermisst habe. 

Ich hab irgendwie hier und da einen bestimmten kritischen Ton vermisst, im Forum und in manchen Threads, auch auf der Hauptpage war er hier und da mal präsent, viel mehr aber in diversen anderen Foren - falsch - nur in einem Forum. 
Ich liebe nun mal echt keine Abhängigkeiten. Aber auch ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich alldieweil immer davon verschont geblieben war. Ich hab auch einen Chef, dem gute Verkaufszahlen weitaus wichtiger sind, als irgendein Rückrat - wir leben im Prinzip alle nur vom Verkauf. Und gemessen werden wir halt nur mal an nachvollziehbaren Zahlen.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## herethic (17. April 2010)

Läuft Just Cause 2 mit SMT besser oder schlechter?

Was ist mit Assasins Creed II?

Und bitte auch noch Fallout 3


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. April 2010)

Mit Win7 ist's egal, kein Hit nach oben oder unten.


----------



## herethic (20. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage zu diesm 2D-Problem bei Grakas (weiß nicht mehr obs diese Ausgabe wahr oder letzte):
Ab wieviel Prozent Auslastung springt eine GTX 285 in den 3D-Modus?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. April 2010)

Mit prozentualer Auslastung hast das nichts zu tun.


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

hab mir nach langer Zeit mal  wieder die PCGH  die  DVD Ausgabe geholt und 
muß sagen die hat sich sehr verbessert vom Inhalt her,
zwei gute Spiele drauf nach meinem Geshmack , 
das mit dem PC Mark kenne ich schon "von älteren Aushaben, ist eine verarschung dieses Program"
das és  nicht frei schalten  kennen wir schon  
 lasse  ich lieber und installiere es erst gar nicht ,


----------



## Gast1111 (21. April 2010)

hey bei mir is des voll seltsam cc laüft nie, immer wenn ich starten will kommt ein fehler dass ne dll fehlt ( auch wenn ichs mir von der hersteller website lad)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. April 2010)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> hey bei mir is des voll seltsam cc laüft nie, immer wenn ich starten will kommt ein fehler dass ne dll fehlt ( auch wenn ichs mir von der hersteller website lad)


Hast du die Readme gelesen? Besonders den Teil:
"1. Vergewissern Sie sich, dass der "EA Games"-Ordner schon nach "C:\Program Files" entpackt wurde. (Siehe Schritt 1 bei Installation)

2. Doppelklicken Sie auf die Datei "tibsun_regadd" im Ordern "EA Games\Command & Conquer The First Decade". Sie erhalten eine Meldung, dass die Registerungsdaten erfolgreich eingetragen worden.

3. Doppelklicken Sie dann im Ordner "EA Games\Command & Conquer The First Decade\Internet" auf die Batch-Datei "registerWOL.exe". Diese korrigiert Ihre DLL-Dateien. Klicken Sie zweimal auf die Bestätigungsmeldung.

ACHTUNG: Wenn Sie die oben genannten Schritte nicht exakt so ausführen, werden Sie einen Absturz oder zumindest eine Fehlermeldung, wie etwa "Missing Online Libary" erhalten!"

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## LabradorX (23. April 2010)

Wie registriere ich Wintools.net 8.1 Ultimate???
Komme nur immer auf die Seite zur kostenpflichtigen Version...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2010)

LabradorX schrieb:


> Wie registriere ich Wintools.net 8.1 Ultimate???
> Komme nur immer auf die Seite zur kostenpflichtigen Version...



Meine Güte, wurde schon mehrmals erwähnt in diesem Thread, einfach mal LESEN. 

Bzw gibts nicht umsonst eine "README" Datei im Ordner


----------



## LabradorX (23. April 2010)

Klar in der Readme steht ja auch soviel drin?
Hab es ja jetzt auch geschafft


----------



## Captain Future (25. April 2010)

LabradorX schrieb:


> Klar in der Readme steht ja auch soviel drin?


Falsches Satzzeichen, oder? Denn: In der Readme steht ja auch soviel drin! (Unter anderem die Antwort auf deine Frage). Immerhin hast du es ja auch geschafft, die DVD selbständig einzulegen - das hat dir auch keiner im Forum erklären müssen.


----------



## sonnyboy (25. April 2010)

Ohne jetzt alle 15 Seiten gelesen zu haben: Ich beziehe mich auf den Artikel "Der optimale Lüfter" und für mich ist es absolut unverständlich, warum eigentlich die Spitze der Lüfter, und zwar die Noiseblocker-Familie völlig außen vor gelassen wurde. Denn ich bin mir sicher, daß die Rangfolge da eine andere gewesen wäre.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. April 2010)

Wo war der vierte Teil von "*Ego-Shooter-Urgestein - id Software*"?
Geht es wenigstens in Heft 06/2010 weiter?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. April 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wo war der vierte Teil von "*Ego-Shooter-Urgestein - id Software*"?
> Geht es wenigstens in Heft 06/2010 weiter?


Nein, leider (noch?) nicht. Dafür haben wir einen ziemlich coolen Artikel über Daniel Pohls Raytracing-Arbeit mit Quake 3 & 4.

Wann und ob wir die Spiele-Engines-Reihe wieder aufnehmen, steht in den Sternen, da sie offenbar auf nicht allzu viel Liebe seitens der Leser gestossen ist.


----------



## Freakless08 (26. April 2010)

Hm. Schade.


----------



## Ich 15 (26. April 2010)

finde ich auch


----------



## sonnyboy (26. April 2010)

@ PCGH_Carsten: Verrätst Du uns, warum Ihr die Noiseblocker-Lüffis in Euren Vergleichstest nicht mit reingenommen habt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. April 2010)

Frag diesbezüglich doch Stephan.


----------



## sonnyboy (27. April 2010)

Nun gut, dann frag ich hiermit Stephan!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. April 2010)

sonnyboy schrieb:


> @ PCGH_Carsten: Verrätst Du uns, warum Ihr die Noiseblocker-Lüffis in Euren Vergleichstest nicht mit reingenommen habt?


Ich würde wenn ich könnte. Allein – ich weiß darüber leider nichts. 'Tschuldigung.


----------



## sonnyboy (27. April 2010)

Mußte Dich doch nicht entschuldigen! Aber ich find es schon etwas komisch, daß man in so einem großen Vergleichstest alle möglichen Lüfter, nicht aber die des Herstellers der wohl mit besten Lüfter reinnimmt. Das muß doch nen Grund haben bzw. jemand von Euch wissen!?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. April 2010)

Der Praxisartikel beinhaltet keinen Test im herkömmlichen Sinne, sondern lediglich einen Leistungs- und Lautstärkevergleich unterschiedlicher Lüftertypen-/größen ohne Wertung/Awards. Genau aus diesem Grund haben wir einen Test inkl. Wertung auf die Heft-DVD gepackt. Dort vertreten sind die Modelle Noiseblocker XE 1 Rev. 3.0, Noiseblocker-Multiframe MF12-S2 und Noiseblocker-Multiframe MF12-S3HS und 39 weitere Lüfter.


----------



## sonnyboy (28. April 2010)

Alles klar, Stephan. Vielen Dank!


----------



## desmond1974 (28. April 2010)

Moin moin,

Ich melde mich nur selten zu Wort, trotzdem muss ich ob der ganzen Lobhudelei mal ein paar Punkte loswerden. Ich werde mich mit Masse auf die Ausgabe 5/2010 zu beziehen, obschon es da gerade in jüngerer Vergangenheit einige Kritik gibt.

Kurz zu mir, ich bin seit Jahren Leser der PCGH und seit drei Jahren auch Abonennt. Ich schätze Eure Zeitschrift aufgrund der fundierten Berichterstattung. Um auch gleich allen Fanboy Gedanken vorzubeugen, ich habe alles in allem vier normale Rechner in zwei Wohnungen, je zwei mit Core i7 9XX und zwei mit AMD Phenom II X4/X6, als Grafikkarten zwei GTX280 und zwei HD4870.

Zur Ausgabe:
Der Test der GTX470 und 480 war technisch sicher sehr fundiert, obschon ich zugeben muss, dass ich nicht alle technischen Einzelheiten verstanden habe.Nichtsdestsotrotz fehlen mir in diesem Artikel zwei wesentliche Angaben, von denen ich mir sicher bin, dass diese Messungen gemacht wurden. Es wurde zwar nebenbei erwähnt, dass Stromaufnahme und Lautstärke nicht das Beste sind, allein die Zahlen wurden verschwiegen. Nachdem mir nun ein Freund stolz seine GTX480 vorgeführt hat, fände ich es dann doch erwähnenswert, dass diese Karte unter Last eher einem startenden Flugzeug gleicht und mich dann doch irgendwie an die selige (und höchst erfolglose) Geforce 5800Ultra erinnert. Dass sie dann auch noch mehr Strom benötigt, als seine GTX295, immerhin mit 2 GPUs, wäre auch einmal einige Zahlen wert gewesen. Da ich nicht drumrumreden will, erscheint mir das Ganze dann doch wie Schönfärberei. Die Stärken werden herausgestellt, die eklatanten Schwächen nicht.
Darüber hinaus finde ich es dann auch mißglückt, dass just mit der Einführung der Karten der Benchmarkparcour geändert wird, durchweg zu Titeln, die der Architektur der GTX480 mehr liegen. Ich hätte schon gerne gewusst, wie sich die Karten im alten Parcour geschlagen hätten und vor allem auch, wie sie sich im Vergleich zu meinen Karten schlagen. 
Ich verstehe schon, dass man diesen Testparcour aktuell halten will, dass dann aber ausgerechnet dann zu tun, wenn einer der beiden Haupthersteller sein (eher mäßiges) Topprodukt auf den Markt wirft, ist dann doch zumindest ungeschickt.

Es gäbe noch einiges zu erwähnen, deswegen reisse ich hier kurz ein paar Dinge aus den letzten Ausgaben an:
Da wären zuerst die eher lausigen aktuellen Intelchipsätze, also die 55/57/58 Serie. Die X58 frisst Strom, der Rest verfügt über lediglich 16 PCIe2.0 Leitungen, die Anbindung von weiteren PCIe 2.0 Geräten, z.B. SATA3/USB3.0 Controller geschieht nicht mit voller Bandbreite, da die restlichen vier mit alter Technologie laufen. Weitere Videokarten mit PCIe lassen sich dann nicht mehr anbinden. Und für das, was an Technik in diesen Chipsätzen noch drinsteckt, sind sie viel zu teuer. Deshalb läuft mein HTPC auf einem weitaus besseren AMD Chipsatz und trotz der hohen Leistungsaufnahme sind die  i79XX für mich ohne Alternative im Intelbereich.
Die integrierte Grafik lässt sich nicht mehr mit Vierkernern kombinieren. Was soll der Sch.... Das macht für Desktop PCs egal wie ich es drehe überhaupt keinen Sinn. Die meisten Computer die ich für Freunde und Bekannte zusammenbaue, haben integrierte Grafik und Vierkerner. Mittlerweile geht das nur noch mit AMD. Meistens nehme ich den 790GX, welcher aber unter Windows XP in punkto 2D der letzte Mist ist, wäre bei der Beliebtheit von XP durchaus auch mal erwähnenswert gewesen.

Gut, genug dem Gemeckere, ich bleibe weiterhin Freund Eures Magazins. Die Artikel mit dem C1E Status und der Gehäusevergleich waren nämlich super.

LG Desmond


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. April 2010)

Wo wurden die "allein die Zahlen verschwiegen"? Die Lautheit und die Leistungsaufnahme ist im Test natürlich enthalten. 


			
				desmond1974 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe schon, dass man diesen Testparcour aktuell halten will, dass dann aber ausgerechnet dann zu tun, wenn einer der beiden Haupthersteller sein (eher mäßiges) Topprodukt auf den Markt wirft, ist dann doch zumindest ungeschickt.


Es ist ja nicht nur die GTX4x0-Reihe gekommen, wir haben bereits vorher auf eine P55-Plattform samt Win7 (voher: X58 mit Vista) umgestellt, es mussten ergo ohnehin alle Spiele neu gebencht werden. Dies wurde dann im Zuge dieser 3er-Umstellung auch getan.

Zu der Chipsatz-Geschichte: Weder X58 noch P55 sind ideal, AMD macht dies in vielen Bereichen besser.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (29. April 2010)

Moin auch und danke für dein _sachlich vorgetragenes_ Feedback!


desmond1974 schrieb:


> Zur Ausgabe:
> Der Test der GTX470 und 480 war technisch sicher sehr fundiert, obschon ich zugeben muss, dass ich nicht alle technischen Einzelheiten verstanden habe.Nichtsdestsotrotz fehlen mir in diesem Artikel zwei wesentliche Angaben, von denen ich mir sicher bin, dass diese Messungen gemacht wurden.


Da möchte ich direkt mal reingrätschen: Wir haben die Lautstärke- und Leistungsaufnahme-Messungen vielleicht _zu_ prominent direkt auf der zweiten Seite des Artikel (rechts neben dem Aufmacher) platziert, gerade weil wir der Meinung sind, dass dies der wesentliche Kritikpunkt an der bisherigen GTX-400-Reihe ist. Interessanterweise ist hier eine ziemliche Analogie zum Jahreswechsel 2005/2006: Die technisch hochinteressante X1800 wurde von der X1900 abgelöst, die in den meisten damaligen Spielen trotz deutlich höherer Shaderleistung kaum schneller war - was sich dann mit späteren Spielen deutlich änderte. Auch damals haben wir hauptsächlich Leistungsaufnahme und die damit verbundene Geräuschentwicklung kritisiert.



desmond1974 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus finde ich es dann auch mißglückt, dass just mit der Einführung der Karten der Benchmarkparcour geändert wird, durchweg zu Titeln, die der Architektur der GTX480 mehr liegen. Ich hätte schon gerne gewusst, wie sich die Karten im alten Parcour geschlagen hätten und vor allem auch, wie sie sich im Vergleich zu meinen Karten schlagen.
> Ich verstehe schon, dass man diesen Testparcour aktuell halten will, dass dann aber ausgerechnet dann zu tun, wenn einer der beiden Haupthersteller sein (eher mäßiges) Topprodukt auf den Markt wirft, ist dann doch zumindest ungeschickt.


Die Testsystem-Umstellung war bereits längere Zeit geplant und einen kleinen Vorgeschmack findest du bereits in Ausgabe 04/2010 im Test der Radeon HD 5830: Neues System, neue Spiele (GTA IV, CoD: MW2 und Anno). Der Grund warum die Komplettumstellung so spät erfolgte, war unter anderem auch dem hier geschuldet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/q...bei-vga-benches-fuer-euch-am-wichtigsten.html
Wir wollten nur einen glatten Schnitt machen und nicht zig-Mal Spiele ersetzen, weil das erst Recht Anlass zur Kritik gegeben hätte ("Ihr bastelt solange am Parcours rum, bis die Karte gewinnt, die ihr am tollsten findet").

Zum anderen wußten wir natürlich von der Anno-1404-Erweiterung Venedig und wollten darüber hinaus das in der Umfrage viertbeliebteste Spiel, BF BC2, in der finalen Version abwarten, zumal es ein DX11-Titel ist.


So, ich hoffe, das erklärt deine Kritik einigermaßen zufriedenstellend; ja?


----------

